

Apple Plans To Reintroduce iPad 4 With 16GB Storage Variant - techfess
http://www.techfess.com/?p=234

======
ck768
Definitely better than buying an age-old iPad 2. It ought to be significantly
cheaper than the cheapest iPad Air though,otherwise it wouldn't make much
sense. Although, if they're priced really close, people might just force
themselves to buy the iPad Air (similar to what happened with the iPhone 5c
and 5s.)

